# Cedar - Greater Cincinnati / Northern KY



## RickL (Aug 12, 2007)

Looking for help finding cedar for a outdoor project other than the obscenely overpriced boards at HD I saw yesterday, 1×4x8 for $16.00. Haven't used a lot of cedar in the past so if you folks can point me in the right direction I would appreciate it.,old barn wood would also work. Thanks, Rick


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

You might look for a local source of eastern red cedar. It will be much cheaper than western red cedar and is great for outdoor use.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Cincinnati craigslist usually has some.

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/search/maa?query=cedar&zoomToPosting=&srchType=A&minAsk=&maxAsk=


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Google saw mills near your town. They sale for about .60-.80 cents a board feet.


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

I like Menards for cedar, better boards for less money then bLowes.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Try to find cypress, it is great for outdoor projects.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Looks like the only Menards is a ways North of Cincinnati. They do have much better prices than HD or Lowes, but the stuff is crazy soft. I bought it because I can't find a local sawmill that does any better and it was ok for what I needed.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Western red cedar is very soft. Eastern red cedar is much harder and is what you would find at a local sawmill. The two trees are not related. Western is a true cedar and eastern is a juniper.


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

Look for sawmill at Bagdad, Ky. They have excellent lumber for reasonable prices.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Look here. Richard is a friend of mine and a real Pro. He is about a 2 hour drive from you, so that is not too bad.

http://www.cedarusa.com/


----------



## RickL (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the great leads, I'll check them out this week


----------



## bowedstraight (Jul 18, 2013)

Baghdad has some great lumber all kinds of cedar 4/4 6/4 8/4 you name it they have it and they have some real good maple ky coffeetree walnut beech pop oaks sassafrassasaasssfrass ash slabs shorts thick stock you name it they have the best domestic wood Ive seen its along drive but it would be well worth it they have a site on craigslist and a blog that has all of their inventory and what they have in the kiln drying and all wood in stock great place for woodworkers they cater to woodworkers on the website they have woodworkers with their projects and the kinds of wood they built them with have a good day


----------



## RickL (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## bowedstraight (Jul 18, 2013)

remember Baghdad lumber I think it's east of louisville about 10 to 20 miles you will love this place bring lots of money cause you will not want to leave they are open 7 days a week just call if you come on sunday there will be somebody there to show you around very good people


----------



## NKYKelly (Oct 13, 2014)

Rick,
I'm a new member here and saw this post while searching for fellow woodworkers in the area. A recent discovery and contact I made was with Marcus at Ohio Wood Connection. I purchased a couple hundred board feet of Quartersawn White Oak that was better than anything found at Woodcraft, Rockler or even Paxton Lumber. The price was unbelievable. He is not close to you, but just a bit farther than Rockler in West Chester.

I haven't bought and Red Cedar from him, but it seems to be one of his specialty areas. He has both Slabs and boards.


----------



## RickL (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks Kelly, I'll check him out.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Looking for same stuff really, been meaning to check out bahgdad lumber for some time. Having money and time never seem to coincide though. I live 45 min se of cincy myself, been told to go to morehead, cant remember the places name but its north of I-64 on the main exit, cant miss it.


----------

